# Looking for personal experiences with Echo chainsaws



## Rebel 6 (Mar 30, 2015)

As the subject says, I am looking for personal experiences with only Echo chainsaws.  Nothing more, and nothing less.  I am not looking for recommendations on what other brand to buy.  I am not looking for heresay, either.  Rather, firsthand knowledge.

If you have personally owned one, please report the good or bad experience(s) you had.

Thanks, in advance.


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Mar 30, 2015)

I have a echo weed eater and it has  done fine. Having a back ground in logging if I was buying a chainsaw I would prefer another brand. They make good products and you should be fine


----------



## cmfireman (Mar 30, 2015)

My wife bought me an Echo CS-310 (14" bar) for my birthday 3 years ago. It starts easy and runs great even though I only use it maybe 2-3 times a year. 

I run premium non-ethanol fuel and keep stabil mixed into the tank and the tank full when not in use to keep all the seals and fuel lines happy.

It has been a great little saw for the money, and considering I don't use one all that much.

I do have 2 small complaints. One is that it didn't come with a case. The other is when if is left sitting after use most of the bar oil leaks out and gets all over my shop floor because there is no case to catch it.


----------



## rjcruiser (Mar 30, 2015)

I too have an Echo weadeater and it is a beast.  Very happy with it.

oh...and your welcome, in advance.


----------



## T-N-T (Mar 30, 2015)

My dad has one he has been running for about 14 years.  
I dont think it has had the first bit of service.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 30, 2015)

I've owned Echo's, buy a Stihl, or a Husqvarna..




Better yet, hire a yard crew.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Mar 30, 2015)

Echo makes a good weed eater.  Chainsaws, not so much.


----------



## southernman13 (Apr 2, 2015)

I have 2 echo saws. They're fantastic. I've had other echo saws in the past as well as other bands. I don't think any of the other brands are any better. I'm not a logger but I've been around and used saws for the past 45 years and echos are hard to beat imho


----------



## Rebel 6 (Apr 2, 2015)

southernman13 said:


> I have 2 echo saws. They're fantastic. I've had other echo saws in the past as well as other bands. I don't think any of the other brands are any better. I'm not a logger but I've been around and used saws for the past 45 years and echos are hard to beat imho



Thanks for the great info.  That is exactly what I was hoping to read.  I have one of their string trimmers, and am very impressed with it.

I'm looking to semi-retire my Stihl Farm Boss into being a "backup".  It's way too heavy, and has been giving me way too many problems lately.  I'm not a logger either, but I do appreciate good, hard working tools.

Unfortunately, the only local place I've found that carries Echo saws is that big orange box store that proudly sponsors the gay pride parade.  I really despise giving that sorry company my money, but sometimes ya' gotta do what ya' gotta do.  The 18" one they carry is only $299, and it is fairly light (very important).  I wish I could afford a professional grade Stihl (which the Farm Boss is not), and the Huskys at bLowe's are heavier and more expensive.  Plus, they are "consumer grade" too (at least the ones they carry.


----------



## Havana Dude (Apr 2, 2015)

I have one of the smaller ECHO chainsaws. I bought it for limbing trees after felling. One complaint I have is it seems underpowered. But for limbing, it's all I need. Can't comment on the bigger saws. I use a Stihl for most all of my cutting, but the ECHO being so light makes limbing a breeze. The ECHO  is also cold natured, but never fails to start.

Also run an ECHO, backpack blower, string trimmer, edger, pole saw, and 2 hedge trimmers. Been pleased with their performance over the years.


----------



## The Longhunter (Apr 3, 2015)

Tractor Supply has Husky saws.  Don't know the grade, but seem to have all sizes.

I'm pretty sure Echo is owned by Husky.  Don't have time to double check.


----------



## Rebel 6 (Apr 3, 2015)

The Longhunter said:


> Tractor Supply has Husky saws.  Don't know the grade, but seem to have all sizes.
> 
> I'm pretty sure Echo is owned by Husky.  Don't have time to double check.



I did some research, it seems that Tractor Supply doesn't carry Huskys.  They carry some other name (really dumb sounding name) that is really a "Branded" Husky.  I don't buy branded tools, if I have another choice.  I prefer to not support companies that blatantly lie to people.  Plus, the smaller Huskys are actually made by Poulan.


----------



## Backlasher82 (Apr 3, 2015)

Rebel 6 said:


> I did some research, it seems that Tractor Supply doesn't carry Huskys.  They carry some other name (really dumb sounding name) that is really a "Branded" Husky.  I don't buy branded tools, if I have another choice.  I prefer to not support companies that blatantly lie to people.  Plus, the smaller Huskys are actually made by Poulan.



If the "dumb sounding" saw you're talking about is Jonsered, those are great saws.


----------



## Aztec (Apr 3, 2015)

I have a cs-400 echo chainsaw.  I have used it for 3 years and never any problem.  I have had just about every brand saw there is.  This echo is the best I have owned.


----------



## Rebel 6 (Apr 3, 2015)

Backlasher82 said:


> If the "dumb sounding" saw you're talking about is Jonsered, those are great saws.



I said the name sounded dumb.  Not the saw.  I just am not a fan of branded products.


----------



## Rebel 6 (Apr 3, 2015)

Aztec said:


> I have a cs-400 echo chainsaw.  I have used it for 3 years and never any problem.  I have had just about every brand saw there is.  This echo is the best I have owned.



Glad to hear that.  That is the saw I am looking at.  Owning my current discontinued saw, it's getting harder to find parts, the thing is waaaay too heavy, has to be taken apart and cleaned frequently, and is a pain to take apart.  It is not designed to be worked on easily.  And yes, it is a very famous brand, but I don't have the professional grade version, nor will I pay the kind of money they want for one.


----------



## badger (Apr 3, 2015)

Another CS400 owner here. Mine is about 4 or 5 years old. No issues at all. Use it around the yard, and at the camp. It's cut up tons of firewood and is always on the Side by Side ready to cut fallen trees out of the roads at camp.


----------



## The Longhunter (Apr 4, 2015)

Rebel 6 said:


> I did some research, it seems that Tractor Supply doesn't carry Huskys.  They carry some other name (really dumb sounding name) that is really a "Branded" Husky.  I don't buy branded tools, if I have another choice.  I prefer to not support companies that blatantly lie to people.  Plus, the smaller Huskys are actually made by Poulan.


 
Hmmm, may be.  Well, they USED to carry Husky, I don't follow it that closely because I've got Stihl.  

I think you are correct about Johnsonred being a Husky brand.


----------



## jksilverado (Apr 4, 2015)

*cs-400*

I have had my cs 400 for 2 years. Love it. Spend the money on good chains and you won't have any problems. I would also reccomend  the tough case they make. Protect the saw and store your extra parts in it. Make sure you run ethanol free gas and/or ethanol fighters in any small equipment to keep them running.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Apr 4, 2015)

Have had a Echo cs-400 for the past 4 years.  Never had any trouble out of it.  Good homeowners chainsaw


----------



## Rebel 6 (Apr 5, 2015)

I've gotten enough good feedback above to make up my mind that I will definitely get a CS-400.  Thanks to everyone for the helpful info.

Now, if I can just sell my older, very famous brand saw, of the same size, that weighs over 7 lb more, to get that $300......


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Apr 5, 2015)

Forgot to add, if you buy a Home Depot, get with a sell rep and ask if there are any refurbs in the tool rental location.  Bought mine like that at a nice discount.  Looks brand new.  Was told people purchase them, cut a tree or two up then bring them back for a refund claiming there's something wrong with it.  HD sends them back to Echo for a look over, then they're returned back to the store.


----------



## Rebel 6 (Apr 6, 2015)

Sold my very famous name brand TANK and another saw today, and am breaking in the engine of my new CS-400 properly now, as I type this.  It seems like a very nice piece of equipment.  I know...I know - it's not a professional grade logging saw.  But it's a very good, very light, very simple saw that I imagine I will be very happy with.  I bet it will take care of the few remaining problematic trees in my back yard quite nicely.

7 lb difference on an 18" saw is something to write home about.  Especially if is it still made (not discontinued like the saw I sold), and parts can be found easily, if ever needed.

Thank you to those who spoke well of this saw.

Melikes me new saw (sez the gearhead).


----------

